# Interesting detail on those Newqida coaches



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

So I ordered a set of the Newqida "Harz" coaches. On my shoestring budget, LGB coaches to pull behind my Mallet weren't going to happen  Heck, I could only afford the Mallet because it was a fixer-upper on eBay.

Anyway, I'm setting up to light the "town" and do some night running when everything gets put together, so I thought I'd grab some metal wheels and pickups and see about lighting the coaches. I took off the trucks and low-and-behold, the cars are already set up to accept LGB pickups.









This close-up show the cylindrical brush holders with the brushes against the Bachmann wheels I switched to. The holders even have a cut-out on the top for connecting the wires to feed your lights.

Just thought that this might be interesting to folks thinking about buying a set of these... it means that to light them you don't need the complete LGB pick-up set, just the brushes. Quite a bit cheaper than the whole LGB kit.

As noted in other reviews, the quality of the coaches is fair. The detail seems good (especially the prototypical couplers above the "standard" hook and loops) and the interior is OK. The only bad things I have to say about them is that the plastic wheels are poor (even for plastic wheels) and the coach itself is made out of very glossy plastic. However, since I intend to repaint them anyway, the toy-like glossy finish wasn't a big deal.

If you haven't seen the threads on making these look better over at G Scale Central, they're worth a look. I especially liked this thread on kitbashing a restaraunt car


----------

